# Favorite band/group/singer en español



## sean

Hola tod@s,

Intento encontrar más música en español, y os quería preguntar cuáles son vuestros bandas / grupos / cantantes favoritos. A mí me gustan bastante Jarabe de Palo, Manu Chao, Café Tacuba, entre otros. ¿Y a vosotros? Si pudierais decirme también qué tipo de música tocan vuestros grupos preferidos y de dónde son, me interesaría mucho saber.

Espero que ya no hayan hecho esta pregunta en el foro; no la encontré cuando la busqué. O que si hay un hilo así, que me digais dónde se encuentra...  


Mil gracias y un saludo,

sean


----------



## chica11

Hola!! 

A mi me encanta la música en español!! 

A mi me gusta:  

Los Orishas
Maná
Juanes
Shakira
La Ley
Los Jaguares
Buena Vista Social Club

Probablemente haya más artistas pero no los recuerdo ahora!! 

Saludos!!


----------



## NTFS

Thalia, Jennifer Lopez, Christina Aguilera, Selina


----------



## remosfan

The nickname I use here comes from a time when my favourite singer was Antonis Remos, and although he's not Spanish, you gotta say, for a Greek name, it sounds pretty Spanish. That's gotta count for something.


----------



## Whisky con ron

I love the "rock en español" movement from Argentina, from the 80 - 90s... Check it out!

Soda Stereo
Fito Paez
Charlie Garcia

Also extremely good (Spanish):
Joaquin Sabina
Joan Manuel Serrat

And Trova Cubana:
Silvio Rodriguez
Pablo Milanés

From Venezuela, a bit of pop-rock (oldies)
Desorden Público
Sentimiento Muerto
Caramelos de Cianuro
Los amigos invisibles <<< this one is a new band.

Enjoy!


----------



## manana

Hola Sean,
Aquí te envío mis preferencias aunque a lo mejor  soy algo  mayor que tú y no enganches con estos músicos que  son más de mi generación pero te los envío porque son muy buenos. 

Españoles:
Joan  Manuel Serrat
Joaquín Sabina
Miguel Ríos
Presuntos Implicados
Ana Belén

Cubanos:
Silvio Rodríguez 
Pablo Mialnes
Buena Vista Social Club (Ibraím Ferrer, Compay Segundo, Omara Portuondo)

Argentinos:
Charlie García
NIto Mestre
Fito Paez
Sui Generis
Leon Gieco
La Máquina de Hacer Pájaros
Piero
Sandro 
Leonardo Favio.... (estos dos últimos muy populares y románticos de los 70 de esos que  desgarran emociones, muy  típicos del sur de América).

Uruguayos:
Leo Masliah
Jorge Drexler
Daniel Viglietti
Alfredo Zitarrosa

Chilenos:
Fulano
La Ley
Los Tres
Violeta Parra (Floklore,  muy  pero muy buena) 
Isabel Parra (su hija)
Victor Jara ( también  de lo mejor del folklore protesta) 
Inti Illimani
Congreso
Los Jaivas


Pregunta para Wisky  con ron   porque veo que tenemos gustos  parecidos:

¿Qué onda son esos grupos venezolanos que nombraste?

Manu Chao también me gusta (lo escucha mi hija) ¿son  Franceses?

Saludos


----------



## alc112

Ahora está sonando mucho un grupo que se llama Reik
También te romiendo La Oreja de Van Goghg


----------



## duder

A mí también me gustaría encontrar más música en castellano, pero aquí hay unos grupos:

Argentina:
Los Enanitos Verdes
Mercedes Sosa

Cuba:
Silvio Rodriguez
Tiempo Libre (de Miami)

Bolivia:
Llajtaymanta
Los Canarios del Chaco
Octavia

Perú:
Wayanay Inka


----------



## Mita

Hola
Éstos son mis favoritos:

Chilenos.
Rock: -Los Bunkers.
-Saiko.
-Lucybell.
-De Saloon.
-Tronic.
-Guffi.
-Sinergia.
-Los Tres (éste se disolvió).
Hip-Hop: -Tiro de Gracia.
-Makiza (éste se disolvió).
Reggae: -Gondwana.
-Quique Neira. 

Españoles (pop, románticos).
-Alex Ubago.
-Alejandro Sanz.
-Andy y Lucas.
-David Bisbal.
EDIT: ¡Se me olvidaba La Oreja de Van Gogh!

Otros.
-Juanes: colombiano.
-Julieta Venegas: mexicana.
-Los Enanitos Verdes: argentinos.
-Miranda! : argentinos.
-Obie Bermúdez: puertorriqueño.
-Bacilos: de varios países.
-Sin Bandera: es un dúo: uno es argentino y el otro no me acuerdo =p

Hay varios estilos, a ver cuál te gusta más  
Saluditos


----------



## jds

Don't forget about:
-Mana--colombianos?
-Los Tres Reyes--mexicanos
-Cristian Castro--no idea
-Alejandro Sanz--no idea


----------



## jds

Oh, my gosh, and Gypsy Kings!!  They're from somewhere in Spain.


----------



## Mita

jds said:
			
		

> Don't forget about:
> -Mana--colombianos? *¡mexicanos!*
> -Los Tres Reyes--mexicanos
> -Cristian Castro--no idea *mexicano*
> -Alejandro Sanz--no idea *español*


Saludos


----------



## SILSEP

Hola a todos,

La verdad es que a mi me gusta más la música en inglés, pero estos son algunos cantantes españoles que me gustan mucho:

Alejandro Sanz
El Canto del Loco
La Oreja de Van Gogh
Sueño de Morfeo
Manuel Carrasco
Hombres G
Amaral
Malú
Otros:  Shakira, Juanes, Juanita Venegas y Maná.

Puedes saber más de ellos o escuchar algunas de sus canciones en www.los40.com


saludos!


Silsep


----------



## Whisky con ron

manana said:
			
		

> Pregunta para Wisky con ron  porque veo que tenemos gustos parecidos:
> 
> ¿Qué onda son esos grupos venezolanos que nombraste?


 
Hola, manana.  Sí, parece que somos contemporáneas y con los mismos gustos....  Yo ando por los veinte y doce, como diría sabina.  

Desorden Público son divertidísimos.  Ska.  El mejor disco es "Canto Popular de la vida y muerte".  Son buenísimos para bailarlos en una "olla" ;-)
Sentimiento muerto son pop-rock. Tipo Soda Stereo mas o menos.
Caramelos de Cianuro son un poco mas rock pesado.
Y los Amigos Invisibles son nuevos, tipo rock-pop.  La canción más popular que tienen es "Ponerte en Cuatro" (búscala en internet para que te rías)...

Saludos.


----------



## sean

¡muy bien foreros! ahora tengo una lista para cuando vaya a la tienda de discos. muchísimas gracias por todas las respuestas. se me olvidó añadir a dos grupos mexicanos que me gustan, molotov y el tri. y el grupo (deben de ser argentinos) la mosca tse-tse. bueno solo conozco una de sus canciones, pero me gusta mucho...

muchas gracias por el vínculo a los40, SILSEP, está muy bueno

un abrazo,

sean


----------



## Zephyrus

sean said:
			
		

> ¡muy bien foreros! ahora tengo una lista para cuando vaya a la tienda de discos. muchísimas gracias por todas las respuestas. se me olvidó añadir a dos grupos mexicanos que me gustan, molotov y el tri. y el grupo (deben de ser argentinos) la mosca tse-tse. bueno solo conozco una de sus canciones, pero me gusta mucho...



Wait wait......recien veo el hilo   . Aqui van algunas propuestas de grupos y solitas peruanos:
Libido
Mar de Copas   
Pedro Suarez Vertiz
Miki Gonzales
Cementerio Club
TK


----------



## luar

Me resulta sumamente díficil escoger mi artista o grupo preferido en español, así que les presento una breve lista de sólo algunos:

España
Ana Belén
Pedro Guerra 
Víctor Manuel
El Ultimo de la Fila
Joaquín Sabina (por supuesto)
Mecano
Presuntos Implicados

República Dominicana (Mi amada media isla)
Sonia Silvestre
Luis Díaz
Sergio Vargas

Puerto Rico
Fiel a la Vega

Argentina
Soda Stereo
Mercedes Sosa
Diego Torres (con o sin melena)

Brasil
Caetano Veloso

Bueno... mejor dejo la lista hasta ahí. 

Viva la música!

Un abrazo desde el _país colocado en el mismo trayecto del sol._


----------



## chica11

Hola! se me olvidó algunos artistas. Luar también me gusta mucho Fiel a la vega.  

1. Juan Luis Guerra
2. Olga Tañon
3. Los Ilegales
4. Alejandro Fernandez


----------



## Fernando

De los que se han nombrado:

Juan Luis Guerra
Mecano
Joaquín Sabina
Serrat

Eso sí, sólo lunes, miércoles y viernes.

Este hilo está muy gracioso. Creo que podría identificar por generaciones (al menos a los que nombran cantantes españoles). Por ejemplo, ningún español >25 se atrevería a decir, como Mita (que confiesa 16) que le gusta Bisbal (aunque lo escuche a todas horas).


----------



## Mita

Fernando said:
			
		

> ningún español >25 se atrevería a decir, como Mita (que confiesa 16) que le gusta Bisbal (aunque lo escuche a todas horas).


Jajaja  Aunque me faltó decir que las canciones que me gustan de Bisbal son las románticas, las otras no mucho que digamos. 
Y antes se me olvidó un grupo español que se llama Ska-p
Saludos


----------



## Artrella

Un grupo de Costa Rica que se llama MALPAIS, la música es hermosísima y las letras son realmente un canto a la vida, al sentimiento y muestran cómo son de maravillosas Costa Rica y su gente...
Un Cubano genial>> Silvio Rodríguez.... otro Pablo Milanés.
De España, me quedo con los MECANO... de otra época pero excelente!!
De Chile me encanta LA LEY...
México .... tiene de todo!! Para pensar un poco en la política (aunque las letras sean crudas) MOLOTOV... Café Tacuba y Maná... dos grandes!
De Argentina me gusta mucho el grupo BABASONICOS...
Y hace poco he descubierto a FABRIZIO DE ANDRE... pero este señor cantaba en italiano, gracias a mis amigos italianos lo he conocido ... un trovador, poeta, único ... 

Saludos!


----------



## astronauta

Rosa Passos, la mejor!


----------



## meili

Quiero con mucho gusto las canciones español but I only came across the songs of Thalia, Christina Aguillera, Enrique Iglesias, Shakira (ooohhh, I love the body!), Santana, JLo and Mark Anthony.  Spanish songs are just so... so.... poetic and strong!

I am going to research on the singers posted here!


----------



## VenusEnvy

chica11 said:
			
		

> 1. Juan Luis Guerra
> 2. Olga Tañon
> 3. Los Ilegales
> 4. Alejandro Fernandez


Yes, Juan and Olga!   The two others sound familiar, too . . . 


Joan Sebastian
Aventura
Los Tigres Del Norte
Shakira
Akwid
Kumbia Kings

y ¡Mucho más!


----------



## jds

Mita said:
			
		

> Saludos


 
Oops! 

Thanks for the corrections!

Jenny


----------



## chica11

Hola!!
Me acordé de más artistas que me gustan mucho:

Celia Cruz
Ricardo Arjona 
Carlos Vives

Saludos!!


----------



## Carla M

Te paso algunas bandas de rock argentinas que no fueron nombradas, no necesariamente mis favoritas, pero si las más represenativas e interesantes, según creo:

*SUMO*: Insoslayable. En mi opinión, la más interesante banda argentina de todos los tiempos. Es, además, la que más me gusta. Se disolvió en 1987, cuando murió su vocalista, Luca Prodan, un italiano extraordinario, educado en Eton College, que eligió este país para vivir y morir.
La disolución de Sumo dio lugar a la formación de dos bandas:

*DIVIDIDOS: *Mi favorita entre las existentes actualmente.
*LAS PELOTAS:* También muy buena.

Otra insoslayable de todos los tiempos, *PATRICIO REY Y SUS REDONDITOS DE RICOTA*. Familiarmente conocidos como los *Redondos *o los *Redó...*, simplemente. Nació en 1976 o 1977 y tuvo su apogeo durante los ´90, aunque los discos de mediados de los 80 (OKTUBRE, Gulp!, Un baión para el ojo idiota), cuando comenzaron a hacerse populares, son extraordinarios. En 2001 tocaron juntos por última vez, en Montevideo. Si podés, no dejés de escucharla. 

De entre las actuales hay que mencionar a la *BERSUIT VERGARABAT *(no pregunten qué quiere decir)*:* Rock rioplatense, muchas veces con contenido político; otras, romántico y otras, más contracultural. La más, o una de las más, populares del momento. También hay que nombrar a *LOS PIOJOS*.

Agrego una que no es argentina. De la Banda Oriental del Uruguay, *LA VELA PUERCA*, con muchos puntos de contacto con la Bersuit.






			
				sean said:
			
		

> Hola tod@s,
> 
> Intento encontrar más música en español, y os quería preguntar cuáles son vuestros bandas / grupos / cantantes favoritos. A mí me gustan bastante Jarabe de Palo, Manu Chao, Café Tacuba, entre otros. ¿Y a vosotros? Si pudierais decirme también qué tipo de música tocan vuestros grupos preferidos y de dónde son, me interesaría mucho saber.
> 
> Espero que ya no hayan hecho esta pregunta en el foro; no la encontré cuando la busqué. O que si hay un hilo así, que me digais dónde se encuentra...
> 
> 
> Mil gracias y un saludo,
> 
> sean


----------



## luar

Al hablar de mis artistas favoritos, olvidé mencionar a dos magníficas cantantes latinoamericanas: Patricia Elena Vlieg y Marta Gómez. Ambas conjugan en sus composiciones la riqueza rítmica de nuestra América con letras de increíble sencillez y elegancia. He seleccionado fragmentos de dos canciones con la intención de motivarles a visitar la página web de cada una. Lamentablemente, no puedo poner acá el enlace a las mismas. 

_Regálame la aurora de una sonrisa,_
_la llama que se desliza _
_entre las rendijas de mi inquietud;_
_para entibiar los sueños, _
_para encender la hoguera _
_y bañarme con luz de primavera;_
_y quedarme en la magia de tu espacio;_
_y perderme en la savia de tu boca_
_para endulzarme el canto._

Patricia Elena Vlieg


_Un recuerdo que no me haga llorar_
_Y un silencio que no me hable de tu piel_
_De tus manos que no volveré a besar_
_De tu risa que no escucharé otra vez..._
_Y un rincón que no me traiga tu olor_
_Que no guarde tu color_
_Que no me haga suspirar,_
_O tal vez una noche sin pensar_
_Que no tengo tu calor_
_Que tal vez no volverás..._
_Eso pido yo._


Marta Gómez


----------



## Everness

Then and there: Manal y Almendra
Here and now:  Bersuit Vergarabat


----------



## Artrella

Everness said:
			
		

> Then and there: Manal y Almendra
> Here and now:  Bersuit Vergarabat




Sí Bersuit... "la soledad..." Qué buena canción!!
Then and there.... also.... Sui Géneris....


----------



## rob.returns

Mis favoritos:

El Caifanes y Jaguares...tambien el rock group Santana y Mana tambien...Muuy savor...los tienen buen ritmos y siento que levitar si oigo esos musicas de ellos...


----------



## Merlin

I like Selina, Thalia and Carlos Santana. Carlos is very talented especially when he plays his guitar. I think that's how he became famous. On the other hand, I like the Spanish version of Nsync's "This I promise you." It's very inspiring.


----------



## Cristmarsal

Aunque es difícil de localizar, os recomiendo a:
 (ruido de tambores)

FERNANDO DELGADILLO

para escucharlo entero.


----------



## jess oh seven

María Isabel!! jajajajajjajjaja!! la ganadora de Eurovision Junior.... pero qué culpable me siento... me gusta "Antes Muera que Sencilla" 

voy a bajar mucha música esta noche! a lo mejor encontraré alguna artista de "rock" español q me guste


----------



## Mei

Hola, 

Yo no escucho mucha música en español, a no ser que ponga la radio, pero para decir un nombre pues... Andrés Calamaro!  

Normalmente escucho música en inglés.

Saludos 

Mei


----------



## Tate_Harmann

Hola

Me gustan Buena Vista Social Club y Spanish Harlem Orchestra. Y tambien me gusta a escuchar guitarra latina como Baden Powell y Gerald Garcia. Pero no hay palabras, solo guitarra.


----------



## Ana R.

Hola!
soy uruguaya pero hace bastante que vivo en Argentina, de aca me encanta la musica de Diego Torres, Vicentico, Luciano Pereyra, y de Uruguay Jorge Drexler, Jaime Ross
espero que los disfrutes!


----------



## scentless_apprentice

aguante la Bersuitt!!!!!! alta banda..


y..nada q ver no? pero...aguante NIRVANA!! (Kurt 4ever....)


----------



## scentless_apprentice

aguante la Bersuitt!!!!!! alta banda..


y..nada q ver no? pero...aguante NIRVANA!! (Kurt 4ever....)

[Our little group has always been 
And always will until the end...

It's better to burn out than to fade away
The king is gone
But he's not forgotten....]


----------



## Benjy

there are many many excellent forums dedicated to music that would serve this discussion much better.

ben


----------

